# Go! cat food?



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about this catfood? I've been feeding it for about 2 months and my 2 cats really like it, but is it a good food? It's pretty expensive, and not easily found, and someones going to tell me I should just feed raw since I feed my dogs raw already but, My senior cat doesn't have any top or bottom back, side teeth as I had to have them taken out several yrs. ago from red line diesease. So just want to know if this is a good choice for them.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

If your cat is lacking teeth to eat raw, are you only feeding the canned food then? The dry ingredients look pretty good, I like the look of the grain-free ones better than the regular one. Not bad as far as cat food goes.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm feeding dry kibble, she has her front teeth, the vet said that cats don't really chew up kibble that much anyway. The dry Go! that I'm feeding is the freshwater trout formula and it is grain free, but was just checking to make sure that the ingredients looked good.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah it looks pretty good. If you have any others like it like Evo, Orijen, or Wellness Core more readily availale in your area you could use those too, they're good as well. 

Here are the ingredients in case anyone else was curious: 
INGREDIENTS

Trout Meal, Freshwater Trout, natural fish flavor,herring meal, potato, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols (vit. E), salmon oil, phosphoric acid, potassium chloride, taurine, choline chloride, prebiotics - (chicory root extract, mannanoligosaccharides), pumpkin, apples, carrots, bananas, blueberries, cranberries, lentil beans, broccoli, spinach, cottage cheese, alfalfa sprouts, garlic, probiotics ( Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Lactobacillus Casei, Enterococcus Faecium, Bifido-bacterium Thermophilum), Vitamins (vit. E, vit. C, niacin, inositol, vit. A, thiamine mononitrate, d-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin, vit. K, beta-carotene, vit. D3, folic acid, biotin, vit. B12), Minerals (zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, iron proteinate, copper sulfate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), Ascorbyl-polyphosphate, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Rosemary


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

Yea i had my cat on Go! but I switched him to EVO. either way, good stuff =)


----------

